# GridMarX



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Been pulling my hair out with this crap the last few weeks. It's what the GC bought. Field screws no problem, but put a screw anywhere near the taper and the trouble begins. Either I get blisters the size of quarters, or the paper breaks the instant the screw goes below the surface. Not much in between.

We broke away from this bigger job yesterday to hang a small job, and we bought USG, and it was like "Ahhhhhhhh, yes!" then back to the GridMarx today and it was like "Arrrggggggg, noooo!" lol

Just venting is all. Carry on.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

This is precisely why some of us have moved to skipping fasteners in the recess entirely.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> This is precisely why some of us have moved to skipping fasteners in the recess entirely.


That seems to be my best solution so far.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

wnybassman said:


> That seems to be my best solution so far.


Yeah, now it's just habit and part of my process. I like the consistency of staying out, but when I do find myself having to fasten there for whatever reason I get frustrated pretty quickly. Plus, it makes spotting screws a little bit more of a pain.....but worth it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Use it all the time. We call It crumble board. All the other certainteed brands have high shoulders so we deal with the gridmarx It has a very shallow recess ,but no high shoulders . 

On the back of the pro rock brand [certainteed] It's printed.. Not guaranteed for use in Canada. ??


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> This is precisely why some of us have moved to skipping fasteners in the recess entirely.


Sure, pass the buck unto the taper:furious:

How about trying a gun with a different RPM, or one with a variable speed, a different brand, a cordless screw gun.

Taper fix !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> On the back of the pro rock brand [certainteed] It's printed.. Not guaranteed for use in Canada. ??


Shouldn't be used anywhere ! I feel for you guys. Unfortunately for me I have another 13,000sq of that crap coming my way in a house this week. Damn your good prices !:furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Shouldn't be used anywhere ! I feel for you guys. Unfortunately for me I have another 13,000sq of that crap coming my way in a house this week. Damn your good prices !:furious:


 5$ a board cheaper than usg ..That's why I'M stuck with it. iT HAS to be treated like glass. If the hangers are careful ,and don't rough It too much It's not so bad.. still It's garbage! gridmarx is the best of the worst when it comes to certainteed,,pro rock /templeinland connot be fixed unless you bust out the high shoulders ...I'm pissed ..good night!:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Sure, pass the buck unto the taper:furious:
> 
> How about trying a gun with a different RPM, or one with a variable speed, a different brand, a cordless screw gun.
> 
> Taper fix !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Did you forget a crucial piece of information Mr. Buck? I am the taper who follows my work?

I am going to try the Fein collated gun, as soon as I have $600.....but that's not going to change the sheetrock:no: I have 4000 rpm guns, and 2500 rpm guns, all with variable speeds. And what the hell is cordless going to do about it? 

Anyway, I'm not worried about it.....the taper will fix it.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

We're running the 6000 rpm Makita's, and they are no better. Did better today, didn't feel like throwing sh!t around anyway. lol Kept the screws away from top and bottom plates and put a little extra glue there. The framing in these buildings is horrible, so that adds to the total GridMarx experience.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Did you forget a crucial piece of information Mr. Buck? I am the taper who follows my work?
> 
> I am going to try the Fein collated gun, as soon as I have $600.....but that's not going to change the sheetrock:no: I have 4000 rpm guns, and 2500 rpm guns, all with variable speeds. And what the hell is cordless going to do about it?
> 
> Anyway, I'm not worried about it.....the taper will fix it.


Because your post had the better segway to toss my opinion out:thumbup:

In one way should not of tossed my 2bucks worth in this post, since Moore said it's not guaranteed for use in C land. So odds are, I have never used this rock before.

But I remember with my dewalt cordless drywall gun, it was not too good at sinking a screw in the bevell. the cordless guns have a different torque or SOMETHING to them, so saying their worth a try


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Because your post had the better segway to toss my opinion out:thumbup:
> 
> In one way should not of tossed my 2bucks worth in this post, since Moore said it's not guaranteed for use in C land. So odds are, I have never used this rock before.
> 
> But I remember with my dewalt cordless drywall gun, it was not too good at sinking a screw in the bevell. the cordless guns have a different torque or SOMETHING to them, so saying their worth a try


Upon re-reading my post, I realized I sounded a little snarky...wasn't my intention, but I cannot be responsible for what I type before I have enough coffee

I suppose it depends on whether you run your cordless constant, or shoot each screw individually....the last job I did was ICFs (****ing butt**** nasty son-of-a-bitch bull**** ****), and the screws (2") would strip the paper out if the gunning was at full speed when driving (everywhere). I had better luck when driving them in at 1/10th power......but this was not a job where I felt I had time to do that. So, fuzzy paper screws it is :furious:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have not experienced what you blokes are talking about but all the talk about the speed of the screw gun got me thinking. Would a change in the pitch of the screw help? A finer pitch goes in slower and alternatively a course thread goes in faster. I may be way off the mark.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

gazman said:


> I have not experienced what you blokes are talking about but all the talk about the speed of the screw gun got me thinking. Would a change in the pitch of the screw help? A finer pitch goes in slower and alternatively a course thread goes in faster. I may be way off the mark.


I think you are right on the mark. Coarse screw are the way to go to get the screws sunk in. I much prefer the corded screwgun and find the battery powered ones just dont have the oomf to sink the screws in all the way sometimes. :thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> I have not experienced what you blokes are talking about but all the talk about the speed of the screw gun got me thinking. Would a change in the pitch of the screw help? A finer pitch goes in slower and alternatively a course thread goes in faster. I may be way off the mark.


I was wondering if using fine threads on the ICFs would help. I have to head back up there next week to tape the thing and I'm going to buy a handful of points and try them out. I mean, how often do we screw into plastic behind a 1/2 of styrofoam?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Because your post had the better segway to toss my opinion out:thumbup:
> 
> In one way should not of tossed my 2bucks worth in this post, since Moore said it's not guaranteed for use in C land. So odds are, I have never used this rock before.
> 
> But I remember with my dewalt cordless drywall gun, it was not too good at sinking a screw in the bevell. the cordless guns have a different torque or SOMETHING to them, so saying their worth a try


 I have only seen [not guaranteed in Canada] printed on N/G certianteed brand PRO-ROCK... High shoulders @ rippled face. Your lucky not to have It there. :yes::yes:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Upon re-reading my post, I realized I sounded a little snarky...wasn't my intention, but I cannot be responsible for what I type before I have enough coffee
> 
> I suppose it depends on whether you run your cordless constant, or shoot each screw individually....the last job I did was ICFs (****ing butt**** nasty son-of-a-bitch bull**** ****), and the screws (2") would strip the paper out if the gunning was at full speed when driving (everywhere). I had better luck when driving them in at 1/10th power......but this was not a job where I felt I had time to do that. So, fuzzy paper screws it is :furious:


Odd I have never had that problem when screwing into icf. I have always used 1 5/8 screws. Plus my guns run at 6,000 rpm's


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Odd I have never had that problem when screwing into icf. I have always used 1 5/8 screws. Plus my guns run at 6,000 rpm's


I was using 2", but only because I had them sitting in my garage. There were some 1-5/8's on site and I gave them a shot too...they worked a little better, but not much. I don't remember it being as much of a problem on the last couple of jobs....perhaps it's the manufacturer (Logix)


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I have had that issue when driving standard coarse thread screws into heavier gauge steel studs. Perhaps that certain brand expects you to use metal stud screws on their foam also.
Who could afford to use self drilling screws on all icf's as well.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I have had that issue when driving standard coarse thread screws into heavier gauge steel studs. Perhaps that certain brand expects you to use metal stud screws on their foam also.
> Who could afford to use self drilling screws on all icf's as well.


You're thinking just like I am. But, not only would I have to pick up tappers, I'd have to get them in a length that would sit in my garage for a loooooong time. I haven't hung on steel in a pig's age. I'm sitting on a pile of 1-1/4's as it is. I'd love to go up there with a grab-bag of fasteners though, just to appease my curiosity......their website says nothing about fastener choices for drywall.........just "drywall screws".


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Grid marx ..fuzz butts ,and.. Don't get It In a bind cause It will crumble..


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

moore said:


> Grid marx ..fuzz butts ,and.. Don't get It In a bind cause It will crumble..


Yep, those broken corners look VERY familiar 

Plus the project we have been on lately has concrete floors, and the guys that unloaded the boom trucks were not very careful dropping the edges on the floor, adding to the fun.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 20, 2013)

it real simple screw your joints only after you have hung the next sheet. run maybe two screws into into the joint, and do not set them, but do screw the field


----------

